# Saltwater tank



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

do you think saltwater fish can do ok in a 10-gallon tank? I know that it should be bigger, but would the fish still be ok in a 10-gallon? If you could reply as soon as possible, that would be great because I may go get an aqaurium while I am near the store today. Thank You.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would highly advise NOT getting a 10 gallon tank for your first saltwater setup. Instability and the lack of what you can actually can do with the tank will ultimately make you want to get a bigger setup anyway.


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

From reading the other threads in the saltwater section too, there are very few (if any) fish that would be able to live happily and successfully in anything less than 20 or so gallons.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ya I agree. !0's can be done but very little fish can be kept, about 1 or two small fish. You eventually get bored and have to go through the whole thing all over again.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

would it be enough room for a sea urchin? Because that is what i am aiming for.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I would have to say no. There are some types of urchins that are smaller but all need a place to roam around in and a 10 gallon wouldn't be big enough.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

FishGuy1564 said:


> do you think saltwater fish can do ok in a 10-gallon tank? I know that it should be bigger, but would the fish still be ok in a 10-gallon? If you could reply as soon as possible, that would be great because I may go get an aqaurium while I am near the store today. Thank You.


I think I speak for most of us when I say if this is your extent of patience, then saltwater tanks are not for you.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ouch, man!

True, though. Salt tanks can't be rushed.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Ouch, man!
> 
> True, though. Salt tanks can't be rushed.


But so worth it when you get there


----------

